# Am I losing my baby?



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Alright, so I know this is a long story and it looks like I'm going to have to schedule a vet visit but I'm currently out of work and have limited savings to make all of this fall into place. I had recently taken in another rescue hedgie and rescue dog. I'm avidly looking for work but no luck yet.

I took Meeko (my frist hedgie) to the vet last year for a lump in his leg and a sore on his side. She checked him, determined he had mites from one of his previous owners (he had been passed around a few times before I rescued him) and said that it was causing an infection which was likely what the lump and sore were from. She prescribed one crushed cirpo pill in Karo syrup at 0.2cc twice a day. She said she thought he was likely 3-5 years of age. 

When I rescued him he was on hard kibble and I had to switch him to apricot and mixed fruit baby food (his choice as he's picky) mixed in with his same kibble that soaks in water to become moist as he lost some main chomping teeth before I had him and immediately after I go him (he was poorly cared for and apparently none of his previous owners had noticed he'd been choking on his hard food). Anyhow, I questioned the vet about the sugar when she prescribed it as she thought he was older and I was worried about him handling it as well, which after I started reading some of the posts on here, I realized my instinct was right and I likely should have never done it. 

I was supposed to check with the vet after 3 weeks of antibiotics so she could tell me where to go from there since if they were working, then a sedation and biopsy wouldn't be necessary. They worked, but the vet wouldn't respond to me through email or phone, so I wasn't sure what to do. I continued his antibiotics until the lump was no longer immediately visible and then weaned him off. Sadly, I apparently stopped too soon because it wasn't long before the lump came back. His mites were cleared, and the sore was only an ingrown quill which I removed, but I still couldn't get back in touch with the vet and I really didn't want to sedate him if it wasn't necessary.

I let him rest it and that was no help so since I had the antibiotics still, I started them again, same dosage and all. I know that cipro can cause loss of appetite and lethargy but it hadn't done so too bad last time so I thought it would be okay. He was on them for two weeks and long behold, those symptoms started. He also had weight gain from not being as active. I stopped the sugar after trying to wean him off, though rather quickly, and now it's going on his third day of not eating. He has still had some bowel movements but not nearly as much from not eating. I take him out to exercise but his breathing seems labored and so because he's unstable, I don't want to force him on the wheel or anything. I have him run around and play in his tunnel but I feel bad because he tires so quickly and has so much trouble. He needs the medicine, but the sugar was just too much and I don't want to mix it into anything else yet (or possibly ay all) until he gets his appetite back. I feel like I gave my baby Diabetes or something!! 

My family isn't being much help at all because they just keep saying maybe he's just giving up, maybe he's just choosing his time since when animals quit eating that's sometimes what happens, but I just don't want to hear that yet. I don't want to think that life sent me two new souls only to take my eldest one. He is my angel, the sweetest little gentleman and I just keep thinking that I should have gone with my first instinct. He drank water a day ago and I just got him some pedialyte. I picked up some sweeter baby foods to try and entice him, which I'll try tonight but I just want to break down and cry. I don't know what else I could do. I know the exercise is good and that the lump shouldn't be too serious since the antibiotics worked but I'm thinking I'm going to have to take him either way just to get something better, or liquid, or with an anti-inflammatory or something. I don't even know what I'm asking exactly at this point, just if anyone has any advice I suppose. If I take him to the vet again, I'm not going to the same one since she wouldn't help me through things by contacting me back. My mind is just all over the place. I don't even want to sleep because I just want to see him get up and try more, or eat, or drink...


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you happen to have any wet cat food on hand? like presription science diet a/d? I think even crappy junk wet food would be better than him not eating anything. 

Or chicken baby food? Or like chicken and gravy or chicken and veg?


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

mealies?


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

I picked up some sweet potato baby food but so far no luck. I have a can of friskies chicken in gravy but I wasn't too sure about that. I could drive back out and pick up some meat baby food as he does like chicken the best but he turned down his little soup sized pieces of cooked chicken before. I could see if my store has that particular food. I do agree, at this point I would be happy for him to eat anything! I could try mealies too but he's been picky about them. I have to get one with lots of baby's and it has to be flukers because he can't chew the full grown ones with his teeth. I'll try that if nothing else works because he turned most of them down last time I had them. I got him to take a little bit of the pedialyte out of the syringe but he hasn't gotten up much on his own


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have the prescription science diet. I could call the clinic I used to work for and see if they could give me a can or two.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

While you're on the phone to the clinic you used to work for maybe you can talk to them about looking at your hedgehog too? Since you worked for them before maybe they would let you make payments to them. Your hedgehog really really needs to see a vet before its to late. There has to be some medical reason all this is happening.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

That would be great, but my old clinic doesn't do exotics, pocket pets, or rodents :'( so I have no choice but to go else where.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

The a/d is really easy to water down slighlty and syringe feed. i would definatly do that at this point, it doesn't take long for fatty liver disease to settle in. Is there any way you can sell something, or borrow money or apply for care credit or use and emegency card to get him in.?


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Also see if he'll eat the friskey's anything is better than nothing at this point. You can heat it up to make is smell stronger to him.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you, I will definitely try it and try to get some of the hills immediately. I called the clinic but have to wait for them to call back at this point  I've read about the fatty liver disease but how quickly can it settle in?


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know exactly, but they have said on here several times if your hedgie hasn't eaten for two days to syringe feed, so I know it can happen very fast.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Well it looks like I'm going to have to syringe feed. I tried the friskies and although he seemed to enjoy the smell, he wouldn't touch it. He's staying hydrated as I keep making sure he gets up to get water. Just no luck with the food. I'm going to try grinding it up and syringing it. I need to try and get him to the clinic Monday or Tuesday so I'm praying they have an opening as they're closed Sundays. I may also try the egg whites which I've seen people mention before.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay so I mixed his usual food with a small amount of the canned wet cat food and sweet potato baby food. I saw a few forums mention that whatever cc amount he eats that that's the number of hours to wait. I blended it all together and he had .3 at 3:00pm and he just did 0.5 at 6:00pm. So he should get a bit again at 11:00pm if I understood that right. He didn't push me away much the second time around which I took as a good sign. He drank water around 2pm and hasn't wanted a drink since. I'll keep trying as I want him to stay hydrated.

It also looks like I'm stuck waiting until Monday to hear back from the vet so as long as this is working and his potty methods are okay then I'm praying everything works out. I called more times than I can count so I don't know if they closed early or simply chose not to check their messages and answer phones today, but I'm stuck because nobody at my two emergency clinics specialize in hedgehogs/small exotics that's there on a daily basis. I also know that I risk it costing more than I can afford. I just pawned a few things so that I could have some extra back up money so at least that is a plus. If he gets worse and I have to rush him out, even with a lengthy car ride, then I will but I don't want to stress him too much either so I'm playing everything by ear so to speak. Any thoughts? I appreciate everybody's help and will keep you posted.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

I meant to write this but couldn't edit, just didn't think it sounded right because I know he needs to go ASAP I just also want to make sure he gets the best care...

If he gets worse and I have to rush him out, then I definitely will but I don't want to stress him too much either so I'm playing everything by ear so to speak. It would be a lengthy car ride and there's no guarantee of someone who specializes being available to come in when I go (I know, my pet ER's aren't fantastic for exotics  ) Any thoughts? I appreciate everybody's help and will keep you posted.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its one hour per full CC...so if its just 0.5 CC, that's 1/2 a cc so half an hour. To be enough for 5 hours it needs to be 5 CC.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Since you are getting food in him, I'd still leave him kibble and see if he starts eating on his own, just in case. Once hedgies loose their apitite it can be hard to get them eating again but from what I understand once you can get food into them it brings their appitite back. If the vet at the ER isn't good with Hedgies it's probably not worth going unless it's a dire emeergency. Call your vet on monday FIRST THING and explain it's kind of an emergency now and they should squeeze you in somewhere. I know my vet will even if I call just before they are closing. Most vets that see exotics know that many of them can go downhill fast.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks nikki, that makes more sense. Sadly there are a few threads that say to do it the way I first said which is why I got confused. 
Thanks ceopet, I did leave some kibble in his bin. Still hasn't touched it, but at least it is there for if he decides to. I agree, I don't want to take him unless it's a dire emergency to the ER. I will call first thing tomorrow. 
He seemed to perk up a bit once he got some food in him, plus I think the pedialyte is helping. How long should it take for him to start pooping again? It's only been a day so far. He had just stopped pooping before I started all this but I think it was just from the lack of food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No problem! I understand it can be confusing, its good he didn't push you away the second time you fed him, hopefully he'll take the food better as he gets used to it.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm no help in these situations, but I just wanted to let you know my herd and I are rooting for you too. Lots of happy thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, here's the update. I had to call around this morning because the vet I had hoped to see wasn't going to be back until Wednesday. I drove an hour each way after calling several clinics and getting several referrals until finding My Pet's Animal Hospital with a vet that specializes in exotics. We wanted to do several tests but sadly my budget could not stretch that far. Therefore, she was more than willing to work with what I had and treat him symptomatically even though there is no guarantee it will be as successful that way. I so badly wish I could have done more but I'm going to apply for care credit just in case we have to go that route even though I am in between jobs at the moment, I care more about my baby than I do my credit (even though some people would find that absurd). Basically, what she said was that the vet I took him to last year for his mites and infection (even though she had more than 40 year experience and was supposed to have spent all this time with exotics as well) prescribed him 4x the amount of cipro she would have ever given a hedgehog (not even for a short amount of time). She did not understand (much like I didn't either) why I was told to crush the pill in syrup when I could have just been given liquid antibiotics for the infection on his leg. She said she didn't doubt I did it okay since I had some clinical experience but that trusting the average person to crush and mix properly would have just been silly. It should have at least, if nothing else been mixed at the clinic. All in all, she was very gentle with him and he stayed very calm for her even for IV fluids. She included some hill's prescription diet a/d food, SMZ suspension (a different class of antibiotics), and tramadol for pain (for the infection that came back in his leg). Her main concern right now is getting his appetite back and getting his breathing back to normal. He's very tired and I know this is a lot for him but I know he is strong. His medicine is cherry flavored and all liquid  and he is to get 40ml of pedialyte per day (split up into sections of course). He is going back tomorrow for more fluids which she is including for what I already spent today and so she can check on his perkiness. It's hard to tell for sure, but it does appear as though he got up and drank on his own because I don't recall thee being that much missing out of his bowls. I'm keeping a close eye and checking on him constantly. She said that he is to get plenty of rest (even though he gained some weight from all the sugar in the syrup) it was infection first, weight later. I hope the car ride isn't too much for him this soon as he is definitely exhausted, but the swelling in his leg is already going down, so keep your fingers crossed. I will post this vet in the vet section and although I do not like to bash, I would not recommend Dr. Parrot at St. Charles Veterinary Hospital for anything urgent other than maybe mite treatment. She has a state of the art facility and seems great with dogs and cats, maybe even ferrets, but I will not go back there after learning this. I understand that different vets have their preferences, but too much cipro can cause liver, kidney, and bone marrow damage which is likely what has caused the issue in his ankle joint. Sadly, I didn't find that information through any of my research and I tried to be so careful but I have to tell myself that I was only doing what I thought was right  it simply seemed to have an adverse reaction and so far it's good that I got him in when I did and luckily found someone that knew how urgent it was. I just hope it was all in time. I will keep you all posted, but thank you for your help and support <3


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad he seems to be doing better.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

So far since we started his liquid diet, he hasn't been urinating. He is quite bloated and if he doesn't go and it turns out it's internal, then treatment is a long shot as the vet put it


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

*My last update about Meeko :'(*

Well, he did better for several days. He perked up and I know he tried really hard. He had started using the bathroom again even though it was only a little here and there. We were all hopeful...me especially of course...but sadly when I got him up again to eat and get his medicine before bed this past night around midnight, he was struggling more than usual. I should have known more was wrong before I even picked him up because he was laying in a way that he never had before (we had just checked on him not too long before all this and he was laying as he usually does)...but he still seemed fine at first, just exhausted...however, long story short, I picked him up and was checking on him and talking to him as I usually do and he stopped breathing. I tried for several minutes to resuscitate him but was unsuccessful. My heart is broken. He's my baby, my angel, my little man. I will be calling around at different clinics tomorrow morning to find the best place to get him cremated (my house doesn't feel like home enough to bury him here). Even if I have to borrow the money, I have to do it. I keep going in and wanting him to poke his little head out at me...wanting to bring in his food...wanting to hold him...but I know it's real and not just the bad dream I wish I'd wake up from, which just keeps making me cry even more. I thank you for your hope and I know heaven as a new angel now...I can only make it through the time until we meet again. Rest in peace and paradise my munchkin...you were the best hedgie I could have ever asked for and even though the time I got to spend with you was short, I know it was the very best time and I wouldn't trade it for the world...your paw prints will never fade from my heart. I love you Meeko <3!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. You were both trying so hard.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you. I know I did all that I could to give him the best chance. I know he's not struggling anymore. I will forever be grateful for the time I got to spend with him and that he wasn't alone in his last moments, I just wish he could have come into my life sooner. All the vets thought he was older (estimated between 3 and 5 even though we'll never know for sure) so I know I gave him the best I could in his final years. I just wish I could have given him all that he deserved much earlier in life. I appreciate your kind words. I am tending to my other two hedgies, but my room still feels so empty as does my schedule because they are not as sweet, gentle, and caring as he was. I love them all equally but my heart aches. I wish the best of health and happiness to you and your babies.


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

I am sooo sorry! I had been follow your posts hoping for the best..


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

I am located in Orlando also! Right by UCF.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you, I greatly appreciate your support and condolences. I have been trying to focus on my other babies (I have two other hedgies and a dog) but I just miss him so much. My heart is missing a huge piece. He'll always be my angel. Every day that the time roles around to make his food or I open the fridge and see his pedialyte, I just want to break down and cry my eyes out. That's interesting though. How many hedgies do you have? I'm more toward the Kissimmee side, but I've been out by UCF several times. I got back from the Lake Nona area off Narcoosee Rd. today after getting him cremated at the Orlando Pet Crematory (a very considerate place, I might add). He was cremated with his baby blanket so that he'll always be warm <3 (I'm crying now so I think I should take a break from writing). Thank you again.


----------

